# Chocolate Bundt Cake



## lura345 (Jan 23, 2010)

Chocolate Bundt Cake With Dark Chocolate Glaze







Ingredients:

* 8 ounces butter (2 sticks)

* 1/2 cup Dutch process cocoa, such as Valrhona or high-quality, such as Scharffen Berger*

* 3/4 cup water

* 2 cups granulated sugar

* 1 cup sour cream

* 1 tablespoon vanilla extract

* 2 large eggs

* 2 cups all-purpose flour, stir before measuring

* 1 teaspoon baking soda

* 1/2 teaspoon salt

* -

* Dark Chocolate Glaze:

* 4 ounces bittersweet chocolate

* 1/3 cup heavy whipping cream

* 1/4 cup light corn syrup

* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation:

Grease and flour a 10- to 12-cup Bundt pan. Heat oven to 350°.

Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium-low heat; add cocoa, stirring until smooth. Whisk in the water and remove from heat. To the warm cocoa mixture, add the sugar, sour cream, 1 tablespoon vanilla, and eggs; whisk until smooth. In another bowl combine the flour, soda, and salt. Add all at once to the first mixture, whisking until well blended.

Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes, or until it feels firm to the touch and has slightly pulled away from the sides of the pan. Cool in pan on a rack for 20 minutes. Carefully loosen the cake with a knife and invert onto a large plate.

Meanwhile, prepare the glaze:

Chop chocolate and put in a small bowl; set aside.

Combine remaining the heavy whipping cream, corn syrup, and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract in a small saucepan. Cook the mixture, stirring, until mixture boils. Pour over the chocolate and whisk until smooth. Let cool to room temperature then spoon over the cooled cake. If too thick, thin with a little more cream.

Serves 10 to 12


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 23, 2010)

You just made my day.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait, can mantids eat chocolate? I thought they were like dogs or something-


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 23, 2010)

You just made me fat, thinking about it!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this belongs in the "Other" section... as it has nothing to do with mantis food or feeding.  

My favorite dessert is chocolate cake... thanks for the recipe!


----------



## massaman (Jan 23, 2010)

Love chocolate cake but this person may be nothing more then a troll or just a random spammer but only time and more posts from this person will tell


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

massaman said:


> Love chocolate cake but this person may be nothing more then a troll or just a random spammer but only time and more posts from this person will tell


I think that "this person" (lura345) is just giving us some information on how to make a delicious dessert. I don't think they are a spammer, I think they are someone interested in mantids with a recipe to give. I'll show my mom the recipe! :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

massaman said:


> Love chocolate cake but this person may be nothing more then a troll or just a random spammer but only time and more posts from this person will tell


######?

It's chocolate cake man, obviously this person is legit, and obviously she is trying to make us uber happy.  

Okay, after reading the vaccination topic, I'm confused...


----------



## revmdn (Jan 23, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> ######?It's chocolate cake man, obviously this person is legit, and obviously she is trying to make us uber happy.
> 
> Okay, after reading the vaccination topic, I'm confused...


If she was trying to make me happy, she'd be giving me some cake. :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

revmdn said:


> If she was trying to make me happy, she'd be giving me some cake. :lol:


Haha good point...USPS us some pieces! :angry:


----------



## bassist (Jan 23, 2010)

massaman said:


> Love chocolate cake but this person may be nothing more then a *troll *or just a random spammer but only time and more posts from this person will tell


These type of posts are not what a troll does also:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

OMFG bassist...Roflmao.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 23, 2010)

Oops! Sorry, I missed today's part of this thread. No, Paul is absolutely right on this one. The poster is either a troll or crazed or both. I noticed last night that the "bundt cake" post was a cut and paste of the first bundt cake article on Google. Just now, I checked the second somewhat insane post (this vaccination has been out for months!), and it, too is a cut and paste job from Google. Think of it, you don't join this forum in order to post cake recipes and ask about vaccination!

Go away, silly person, unless you have something to say about mantids! And as Rick would say. Introduce yourself: "Hey! I am an eleven yr old troll..."

I held off "denouncing" our Idolomantis scammer for fear of hurting feelings. I shall not do so again. Get lost, kid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2010)

:angry: I dont know why I waste what little time I have reading some of this stuff!


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 24, 2010)

I actually like this post :&gt;. After seeing it earlier today I went down to Marie Calendar's and bought myself a Chocolate Satin cake and ate half of it by myself.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 24, 2010)

Kookamonga said:


> I actually like this post :&gt;. After seeing it earlier today I went down to Marie Calendar's and bought myself a Chocolate Satin cake and ate half of it by myself.


You'd better watch out! Tomorrow, I'm posting recipes for Artichoke and Arugula Appetizers with Arsenic and Anchovies Antipasto, followed by Boiled Botulinum Boudin Blanc and Crunchy Coconut Curlicue Coated Cornish Cyanide Clotted Cream. It will be the best (and last) meal you ever eat!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 24, 2010)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------

